# 2019 V70 Thread - Edge of a new decade? Still last decade's problems.



## lajohn27 (Dec 29, 2003)

I got a TIVO mini A92 to pair with TIVO Roamio PRO earlier this week. (Wed) I waited the 24 hours and still V70 during guided setup on the MINI.

Tried it with just MOCA, just Ethernet, in the same room side by side.. upside down, holding my nose with two fingers and my toes crossed.

So yesterday, I called TIVO support. Why don't they just called that "TIVO slit your wrist and let us blame it on you" phone line? They had me do all the same things I had done in the three days prior and then declared my mini was 'defective' and that was that. 

HUH??? Can someone help me? I still love this product but the people behind it are woefully lacking these days..


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Did you force a TiVo connection on the Host after activating the Mini?

It won't work 'til you do...

-KP


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

I suppose after 3 days the Host would've connected by now.

Are both devices capable of connecting to the internet?

They both have IP Address' appropriate for your Local Network?

Can you 'ping' both IP Address' from a 3rd device successfully?

-KP


----------



## lajohn27 (Dec 29, 2003)

Internet connection on both units? YES
IP addresses appropriate to local network : YES
Ping both IP addresses : YES

Did I force a TIVO connection on the main box : 18 times

Cycled power on whole shebang and brought up each element 1 x 1:
Cable Modem = Wait 3 minutes
Router = wait 3 minutes
TIVO = wait 3 minutes then force connection
MINI = wait 3 minutes then attempt guided setup

TIVO tells me the software update on the MINI is failing.. But.. something stinks in the state of denmark, lots of other users have ROAMIO boxes with A92 minis and no issues. Or am I wrong on that point?


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Both MoCA and Ethernet work for getting a valid IP Address?

Is there a Network Switch involved, external from the switch in the Router?

Are there Netgear Devices involved?

They seem to be the worst for IGMP Snooping...

-KP


----------



## lajohn27 (Dec 29, 2003)

Ethernet or MOCA both replicate the same behavior.. everything is tickety-boo til guided setup on the mini fails AFTER connection to TIVO servers with "Cannot find TIVO DVR"

No network switch, both devices are connected to a Touch P5 from TP LINK with the IPTV stuff turned off on that router. Tried turning it on but zero difference.

No Netgear anything.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

lajohn27 said:


> No network switch, both devices are connected to a Touch P5 from TP LINK with the IPTV stuff turned off on that router. Tried turning it on but zero difference.


Can you be more specific?

-KP

2. 22. IPTV If your ISP provides IPTV service and has provided some detailed IPTV parameters, you can configure your Touch P5 to permit IPTV connection. Configure IPTV setup to enable Internet /IPTV /Phone service provided by my Internet Service Provider (ISP). 1. Visit TP-Link, and then log in with the username and password you set for your Touch P5. 2. Go to Advanced > Network > IPTV. 3. If your ISP provides the networking service based on IGMP technology, e.g., British Telecom (BT) and TalkTalk in UK: 1 ) Select the IGMP Proxy checkbox and select the IGMP Version, either V2 or V3, according to information provided by your ISP. 2 ) Click Save. 3 ) After configuring IGMP proxy, IPTV can work behind your Touch P5 now. You can connect your set-top box to any of your Touch P5's LAN port. If IGMP is not the technology your ISP applies to provide IPTV service: 1 ) Select the Enable IPTV check box. 2 ) Select the appropriate Mode according to your ISP. Select Bridge if your ISP is not listed and no other parameters are required, and then skip to Step 4. Select Custom if your ISP is not listed but provides necessary parameters. I want to: How can I do that? Chapter 2 Configure Touch P5 as a Router 48 3 ) After you have selected a mode, the necessary parameters are predetermined. You can perform other configuration, e.g. entering the IPTV Multicast VLAN ID and selecting the IPTV Multicast VLAN Priority in Russia mode according to your ISP. 4 ) For Russia, Singapore-ExStream, Malaysia-Unifi and MalaysiaMaxis mode, connect the set-top box to the predetermined LAN port. For Bridge and Custom mode, select the LAN type and connect the set-top box to the corresponding port. 5 ) Click Save. Your IPTV setup is done now! You may need to configure your set-top box before enjoying your TV.​


----------



## lajohn27 (Dec 29, 2003)

I can try ... there is a menu for the items as noted above.. I have tried it with those items "ON" or with them "OFF" and no difference.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

What Firmware version is on your TP-Link?

-KP


----------



## lajohn27 (Dec 29, 2003)

Here is how those IGMP/IPTV settings are configured in the router currently.


----------



## lajohn27 (Dec 29, 2003)

kpeters59 said:


> What Firmware version is on your TP-Link?
> 
> -KP


1.0.2 Build 20160125 Rel. 39062


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Do you have a different router you could test with?

-KP


TP: PK6VSEPICC


----------



## lajohn27 (Dec 29, 2003)

kpeters59 said:


> Do you have a different router you could test with?
> 
> -KP
> 
> TP: PK6VSEPICC


I can do ya one better than that.. How about NO router?

I have a DLINK -- tried that same result.

So, decided to hook from cable modem output direct into MAIN TIVO ROAMIO - which did get an assigned IP from cableco. Connected to TIVO servers fine; made it a bridge for MOCA and powered up the TIVO Mini.

Which then promptly failed at the same point in guided setup unable to see the same DVR it was connecting via MOCA to get to the TIVO servers.

That's some bad engineering right there.. but almost so bad they should win an award for it. Seriously, stop and think about it, the very box assigning the mini an IP address and the mini can't see it.

*That's mad skillz!*


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

I don't believe the TiVo will act as a DHCP Server.

Try manually assigning (internal) IP Address' to the MoCA devices.

Also, verify what IP Address' the TiVo's get.

Edit: Also clarify what a DLINK is? A Network Switch? Or a Router?

-KP


----------



## lajohn27 (Dec 29, 2003)

kpeters59 said:


> I don't believe the TiVo will act as a DHCP Server.
> 
> Try manually assigning (internal) IP Address' to the MoCA devices.
> 
> ...


but it's the TiVo wasn't correctly assigning an IP address than the mini should not and could not connect successfully to the TiVo servers which by the way it can.

further when I check under Network troubleshooting Network status I see the TiVo and the other TiVo minimini thr the MoCA setup.

having said all that, I'm not here to argue but learn, so I'm going to do exactly as you said and see what happens.

D-Link again is a router . I've got switches I haven't got any of that fancy crap lol


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Network Diagnostics ought to be able to display the current IP Address. If it starts with 169., it's _not_ being assigned a valid address.

If it was, it would (most likely) start with 192. .

But, there's no DHCP functon built in to TiVo. It merely Bridges MoCA and Ethernet to pass it along to the Router and/or DHCP Server.

-KP


----------



## lajohn27 (Dec 29, 2003)

IT was assigned at the router level via MOCA it would appear.

There is no Ethernet currently plugged to mini so that's only explanation


----------



## lajohn27 (Dec 29, 2003)

Total side note ; I can stream just fine from the TiVo Roamio to my phone using the app for example.


----------



## lajohn27 (Dec 29, 2003)

Sooooo still want me to manually assign or? I don't mind just asking


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

That router has IGMP, too...great! (not...)

The IP's in that photo were provided by the DHCP Server in the D-Link Router.

I was talking about manually assigning (in TiVo Network Setup) when the TiVo was connected directly to the Cable Modem, since there wouldn't be a DHCP Server available at that point.

It's still worth a try.

Before that, see if there are settings to disable all the IGMP stuff in the D-Link. IGMP is thoroughly documented to cause this issue. I suppose there's a valid argument either way as to which hardware is 'at fault'.

-KP


----------



## lajohn27 (Dec 29, 2003)

Right ok. Lemme do some stuff.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

kpeters59 said:


> Network Diagnostics ought to be able to display the current IP Address. If it starts with 169., it's _not_ being assigned a valid address.
> If it was, it would (most likely) start with 192. .
> But, there's no DHCP functon built in to TiVo. It merely Bridges MoCA and Ethernet to pass it along to the Router and/or DHCP Server.
> -KP


Curious. The usual default is 192.168.1.xxx but that screen shot is 192.168.0.xxx.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

D-Link and Netgear (and others) use 192.168.0.x. Linksys made famous the 192.168.1.x subnet. All of them are _unroutable.
_
-KP


----------



## lajohn27 (Dec 29, 2003)

K - I have NO IDEA what I did earlier when I told the mini to get it's IP by DHCP (( so I thought )) but whatever I did - I didn't do that.

And no matter what I do - I can't get the IP address of the mini -- assigned by the DLINK router, to appear in the TIVO Network status screen. THE MAC address for MOCA shows up.. but no IP.

Is that how it is on your machines?


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

(Sorry...the Texans are doing their best to get their Azzess handed to them...)

I wasn't sure if you'd be able to access Network Diagnostics during Setup or not...apparently not.

But, if you can Ping it, it has an IP.

-KP


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

But, when you are in the Network Selection screen, can't you choose to have a Static IP?

-KP


----------



## lajohn27 (Dec 29, 2003)

When it's the cable modem == I can't guess a correct fixed IP, I tried a 192.168.1.1 or 1.10 with routing back to the main IP of the main box but no dice.. I tried an incremental from the box address as assigned by cable co - but again - no luck.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Well, the TiVo can't do Routing either.

If you set the MoCA adapters to 192.168.1.1 and .2 then the Mini ought to be able to find the TiVo and watch TV, but won't be able to go online.

But, it would give proof of concept that the Mini does work...

What model was that D-Link?

-KP


----------



## lajohn27 (Dec 29, 2003)

kpeters59 said:


> Well, the TiVo can't do Routing either.
> 
> If you set the MoCA adapters to 192.168.1.1 and .2 then the Mini ought to be able to find the TiVo and watch TV, but won't be able to go online.
> 
> ...


It's a DIR 615 and honestly.. I just want it to watch TV in the bedroom. I could care less about apps or going online with it. I'll try this next.

Complicating factor - I'm on crutches (broke my foot 3 day before Christmas.. STAIRS :1 ME: 0 =-- there isn't some clever way I could configure the IP's on the TIVO's with a web url is there?


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

No.

Did you disable IGMP on the DIR-615 while it was connected? Or try the other 'Versions'?

-KP


----------



## lajohn27 (Dec 29, 2003)

Disabled that.

But this evening found a whole new world of pain in that the one rj45b port exiting cable co modem has an iffy spring loaded mech to hold plug in place. Occasionally drops connection; sometimes so badly you need to push to left to get it connecting.

Confirmed same with 4 RJ45 CAT 5 cables.

Cable co will be getting that back in the morning


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Do they have a router you could give a try to?

-KP


----------



## lajohn27 (Dec 29, 2003)

The new device is.. with any luck..

Hardware Information - XB6 Advanced WiFi Modem | Shaw Support Arris XB6 Advanced Wifi modem has exactly 2 Ethernet ports on the back of it.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

It'll have MoCA, too...

-KP


----------



## lajohn27 (Dec 29, 2003)

Ok so this is the current numbering system which i intended to keep as simple as possible in an attempt to get the mini (DVR-2B98) to see the other DVR present on the network DVR-DA03.

The mini however is running software 20.2.2-01-6-A92.

While the DVR is running 
20.7.4.stream.RC2-USB-6

Apparently those two are incompatible out something? The TIVO rep trying to explain it to me, want very good, it was either:

- those two versions were incompatible and there was no way to update either one to make them compatible

- My TIVO mini was some how defective

- the A92 mini was too old and i should buy a new A95 model

- some other jibber jabber that made as much sense as the above

Btw as addressed below the mini cannot see the DVR. It failed guided setup


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Really?

Who'da thunk it?

KickStart won't work on a Mini to try KS 51 or 52?

They didn't offer to send you a new one?

That sucks...

-KP


----------



## lajohn27 (Dec 29, 2003)

Didn't buy from them but from eBay. Unit was working last time used bla-bla.

Seems to this kid the problem is that if your mini regardless of model falls to far behind in sw updates you're sh+t out of luck, and the company doesn't warn on this point. Why would they their customer service just recommended i buy a new one!

Seems like ripe territory for class action lawsuit to me...


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Well, truth is, that just 'cause 1 CSR said something, doesn't make it true.

Call back again tomorrow and see if you can get them to swap it out.

-KP


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Or see if they can escalate and make sure this new Mini updates.

Scott


----------



## lajohn27 (Dec 29, 2003)

kpeters59 said:


> Well, truth is, that just 'cause 1 CSR said something, doesn't make it true.
> 
> Call back again tomorrow and see if you can get them to swap it out.
> 
> -KP


My god I love CSR Roulette/ Lucky 7 CSR calls..



HerronScott said:


> Or see if they can escalate and make sure this new Mini updates.
> 
> Scott


It seems beyond credulity that your unit falls behind in the updating process and too bad so sad go buy a new one. I'm not giving this up as I told both the initial rep and the 'manager' I was escalated to on Saturday.

The rep kept asking me to go to a particular menu of the MINI, which I had explained repeatedly was locked inside the guided setup routine, thus preventing access to the other menus. It was like the rep had never even seen a TIVO let alone a mini..


----------



## lajohn27 (Dec 29, 2003)

Update : Persistence pays off. I have connected with someone on the engineering side who maybe has a plan to get me to working.

It's not a public path currently but maybe if it works, it will confirm a path for others in the future.

Huzzah for determination ! Faith restored.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

lajohn27 said:


> t's not a public path currently but maybe if it works, it will confirm a path for others in the future.


The future is now.

Was your engineer successful in remedying your V70 situation? Have you become aware of a "public path" or magic words to speak to customer support to have the issue addressed?















edit: p.s. Well, at least in my case, where a couple replacement Mini VOX units weren't able to select the DVRs that could be seen on the network (and that were on the same account), I finally tried the "force 2 connections and power cycle the DVR" suggestion ... and the red circle/slash was gone on again powering up the Mini VOX and trying Guided Setup.


----------

